# ElGuapo's Home Haunt 2012



## elguapoguano (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is my Haunt for 2012. Grave Yard Scene, Stirring witches, grave digger, FCG, and Garage Live Action Electrocution Scene. Enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to look twice because I missed the huge spider web on the roof and the figures in the windows the first time

I like the gravedigger and stirring witches the best.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

The stirring witches are my fav too. Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Why is it those electric chair props always make me nervous?

Looks great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great haunt with nice lighting! Your electric chair is too cool!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Electric chair = creepy! Great job!


----------

